# Europameisterschaft am 21.-22. Juli 2012 in Weilrod-Riedelbach/Hessen



## maintrial (18. Juli 2012)

*Trial-EM 2012 *

*Vorläufiger Zeitplan / calendrier provisoire/ temporary schedule *

*Ausrichter: MSC Weilrod-Riedelbach

* *Schedule of Events / Programme / Programm*

*Friday 20th July / Vendredi 20. Juillet/ Freitag 20. Juli*
17:00-19:30 Registration and inspection of sections / lnscription et Tour de Zones/ 
Einschreibung und Sektionsbesichtigung
18.00 Jurymeeting / Réunion Jury/ Jury  Besprechung 
19:30 presentation of the riders / présentationdes cyclistes/ Fahrervorstellung 

*Saturday 21st July / Sámedi 21. Juillet/ Samstag 21. Juli
European Championship Semifinal / Championat d´Europe, Demi Finale/ Europameisterschaft 
Halbfinale *
08:00-08:45 Registration / lnscription / Einschreibung 
08:45 Briefing / Reunion Coureur/ Fahrerbesprechung 
09:00-13:00 Semifinal / Demi Final/ Halbfinale Elite 20 / Juniors 20 
13:15 Briefing / Reunion Coureur/ Fahrerbesprechung 
13:30-17:30 Semifinal / Demi Final/ Halbfinale Elite 26 / Juniors 26 
19:30 Live-Musik 

*Sunday 22nd July / Dimanche 22. Juillet/ Sonntag 22. Juli
European Championship Final / Championat d´Europe, Finale/ Europameisterschaft Finale *
09:00- 12:45 Woman / Feminine/ Frauen 
09:00-10:45 20 Juniors 
11:00-12:45 26 Juniors 
13:00-14:45 20 Elite 
15:00-16:45 26 Elite 
17:00 Prize giving ceremony / Cérémonie Protocolaire/ Siegerehrung







http://trial-em-2012.de


----------



## trialelmi (20. Juli 2012)

Sehr schade hatte ich auch auf meinem Plan bin aber erst Heute aus dem KH entlassen worden. Draf mindestens 3 Monate kein Trial mehr fahren bzw alles unterlassen, was zu Verletzungen führen kann. Hatte einen bösen Sturz undf da ist eine alte Trombose gefun den worden... WTF **** ist das...  Trotzdem viel Spass an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maintrial (20. Juli 2012)

Impressionen vom 20.07.2012(Tag 0)


----------



## Roid (22. Juli 2012)

hier ein paar Bilder von heute Mittag:


----------



## Lenin (22. Juli 2012)

Wo gibts denn die Ergebnisse zu sehen?
Weder auf UEC, noch auf EM Seite gibts was.


----------



## insane (23. Juli 2012)

Lenin schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn die Ergebnisse zu sehen?
> Weder auf UEC, noch auf EM Seite gibts was.



Ergebnisse habe ich hier gefunden:

http://trial-em-2012.de/index.php/de/trialem2012/infotelneh/downloadsem1


----------



## Lenin (23. Juli 2012)

insane schrieb:


> Ergebnisse habe ich hier gefunden:
> 
> http://trial-em-2012.de/index.php/de/trialem2012/infotelneh/downloadsem1



danke dir!


----------



## trialelmi (23. Juli 2012)

Lenin schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn die Ergebnisse zu sehen?
> Weder auf UEC, noch auf EM Seite gibts was.


Ergebnisse findest Du immer bei mir. 17:45h war es schon auf meiner Seite. Just for Info für´s nächste Mal.


----------



## Lenin (23. Juli 2012)

Warum waren eigentlich so wenig Teilnehmer am start?!?!
Bei Elite 26" haben 8 Mann (von insgesamt 19) alle fünfer gamacht! Bei Elite 20" - 9 Mann (von insgesamt 20)! 
Matthias Mrohs aufm letzten Platz?!
Waren die Sektionen zu schwierig? (oder Fahrer zu schwach?) 
Sehr seltsam...



trialelmi schrieb:


> Ergebnisse findest Du immer bei mir. 17:45h war es schon auf meiner Seite. Just for Info für´s nächste Mal.



Danke fürn Tipp


----------



## Sherco (23. Juli 2012)

es war das wetter am ersten tag. Eine halbe stunde vor 20" Start am Samstag hat es wie aus Eimern gegossen, dass hat die Sektionen(Baumstämme) sehr rutschig gemacht. In Verbindung mit dem nassen Waldboden waren die Sektionen wohl sehr übel.


----------



## maintrial (23. Juli 2012)

Lenin schrieb:


> Warum waren eigentlich so wenig Teilnehmer am start?!?!
> Bei Elite 26" haben 8 Mann (von insgesamt 19) alle fünfer gamacht! Bei Elite 20" - 9 Mann (von insgesamt 20)!
> Matthias Mrohs aufm letzten Platz?!
> Waren die Sektionen zu schwierig? (oder Fahrer zu schwach?)
> ...



Hier etwas Aufklärung für dich

Am Samstag hat es doch recht stark geregnet, deshalb sind die hohen Fehlerpunkte im Semifinale zustande gekommen. Am Sonntag war das Wetter deutlich besser und damit auch die Fehlerpunkte niedriger. 

Übrigens werden nur die 8 besten Fahrer(je Klasse) aus dem Semifinale zum Finale zugelassen. Es hat im Finale kein einziger Fahrer volle Punktzahl erreicht egal in welcher Klasse! Also waren die Sektionen auf keinen Fall zu schwer. Zumal ein Gilles Coustellier mit nur 9 Punkten durchs Finale gefahren ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maintrial (23. Juli 2012)

Auf sixsections.com gibt es einen sehr ausführlichen Bericht über die EM 2012 mit vielen Hintergrund-Infos: "5 Medaillen für Deutschland"->
http://sixsections.com/2012/07/em-bericht-5-medaillen-fur-deutschland/


----------



## Lenin (23. Juli 2012)

maintrial schrieb:


> Hier etwas Aufklärung für dich
> 
> Am Samstag hat es doch recht stark geregnet, deshalb sind die hohen Fehlerpunkte im Semifinale zustande gekommen. Am Sonntag war das Wetter deutlich besser und damit auch die Fehlerpunkte niedriger.



Oh, danke sehr. Tja, das ist dann wohl eine ganz andere Sache



maintrial schrieb:


> Übrigens werden nur die 8 besten Fahrer(je Klasse) aus dem Semifinale zum Finale zugelassen...


Ja, ich weiss schon, wie eine EM verläuft 


Und der Bericht ist echt klasse!
Sehr interessant zu lesen!


----------



## maintrial (25. Juli 2012)

EM 2012 Tag 1 Semifinale


----------



## montfa (26. Juli 2012)

2. Tag, Finale 20"


----------



## maintrial (26. Juli 2012)

Hier der Gap, der für den Rahmen-Bruch verantwortlich ist






Das war übrigens Karol Serwin. Die haben dann zu dritt den kaputten Rahmen umgebaut und nach nur 10min konnte es weitergehen. Karol Serwin ist dann noch auf dem 7. Platz gelandet.


----------



## ingoingo (26. Juli 2012)

maintrial schrieb:


> Hier der Gap, der für den Rahmen-Bruch verantwortlich ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...




****, das gleiche bei mir gestern!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maintrial (27. Juli 2012)

just more Finale pictures:


----------

